# Finding the perfect pet



## Monkey_Lover (Feb 8, 2010)

I've got my heart set on a chinese hamster :001_tt1:, unfortunatly my local [email protected] (a good one) don't get them in very often. I'm not one of these people who will settle on a pet, has to be just right. Took me months to find my perfect kitten and my perfect bunnies. I've ordered a zoozone2 which i'm going to set up, so if i do find one it has a home waiting. Only problem is the cage is pink, so i hope i find a girl :laugh:
Does anyone no of any good breeders in hampshire? I've managed to find one but don't think he's breeding anymore


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Forever Hamsters - Home

Vectis Hamstery


----------



## Monkey_Lover (Feb 8, 2010)

oo thanks, foreverhamster is the one i found on another forum but doesn't look like he's still breeding. I'm off to look at the other one x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Check this out 

Welcome to the British Hamster Association Web Site


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

wow one on the island


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Hope you find some eerrmmm.. Girls soon lol   x


----------



## posh.totz (Feb 17, 2010)

hope you find the perfect hammy ! 

good lukk


----------

